# Challenge! Who guesses this one first !



## mohit (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok - the only hint i'm giving here is that this was again taken in my favourite Kashmir. Will give a detailed description only after I've enjoyed the guesses for a couple of days :lmao:


----------



## tpe (Jan 5, 2006)

a lily pad?

tim


LOL i think mommyof4boys hit the nail on the head


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like a big type of leaf with a water drop on it??


----------



## mohit (Jan 5, 2006)

guys thats something everyone will be able to see but u need to get a wee bit more specific here !  why are the lines so crisp etc etc...now here i go giving hints already! No more posting for me in this thread till dayafter


----------



## tpe (Jan 5, 2006)

a very big lilly pad? Giant (Kashmir) lilly 

tim


----------



## emo (Jan 5, 2006)

a leaf w/ water on it.. not sure if its called Tuber or Yam leaf..


----------



## mohit (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Diamond (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it's a leaf, with a drop of water on it
The lighting gives a crisp look to the leaf, or maybe because the colour of the lines are lighter.. 
Besides the drop looks metalic.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 5, 2006)

A lotus leaf with its famous effect on water droplets?

(Effect now copied in super-expensive sinks and bathtubs and such...) ?


----------



## crawdaddio (Jan 5, 2006)

Is it an elephant getting a bath?











J/k---I really like that one...............

I will have to go with.....................leaf with water.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Mountain rivers flowing down and merging into a huge lake...?
Or maybe a leaf with water.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 5, 2006)

interesting quiz.. and sorry, I have nothing to add, but I am finding this website very cool...
http://www.nationalgeographic.co.in/explore/otbt/default.asp

Good Luck Mohit!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> http://www.nationalgeographic.co.in/explore/otbt/default.asp


:hail: 
Wow, it's a luck to have you here, Mohit!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 5, 2006)

It is a green volcano erupting slime that is about to flood the entire town below.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 5, 2006)

ORRRRR...an elephants ear with ear wax built up???


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 5, 2006)

How about a leaf with some kind of gelatin substance on it?


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 5, 2006)

does it start with C? 
and something that is waterproof?


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 5, 2006)

I am not very cultured, so I dont think I am going to guess this one LOL


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> does it start with C?
> and something that is waterproof?


Covergirl waterproof Mascara???


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 5, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Covergirl waterproof Mascara???


The ball is in Mohit's court!:mrgreen:


----------



## Diamond (Jan 6, 2006)

:roll: :!:


----------



## immski (Jan 6, 2006)

It is a lily pad from underneath the water! w/ an air bubble


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 6, 2006)

immski said:
			
		

> It is a lily pad from underneath the water! w/ an air bubble



Hmmm you might be on to something there. I think it's either what you said or like some kind of jelly substance.


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 6, 2006)

heyyyyyyy
i know:mrgreen:  i know:mrgreen: .....lol lol
i know this one but i wont spoil the fun cause mohit only told me bout it once.....let ppl guess....i remember everything bout his photos even if i see it once....
good shot mohit...
take care guys:thumbup:


----------



## mohit (Jan 7, 2006)

shhhh.... kunal ! this is better than i expected! Some of ur sense of humour almost had me falling off my chair with laughter! I'm off right now to enjoy a beer on this amazing sunny winter afternoon...Shall come back and burst the bubble. Heh heh! I'm enjoying being the devil. After all born on the date of the devil


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 7, 2006)

mohit said:
			
		

> Shall come back and burst the bubble.


that sounds like a hint... I'm thinking immski is on the right track. I also say it's a leaf with air bubble now.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 7, 2006)

I say it's a hi-tech camouflage hot air ballon flying over amazonia.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 7, 2006)

I would say it's some kind of drink, or medicine.. 

I hope you play when JM gets going with these riddles!

Hmmmm.. possibly a map.. all roads lead to Kashmir??/


----------



## djengizz (Jan 7, 2006)

You lost your contact lense and stepped on it?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 7, 2006)

The water drop is frozen to the bottom.


----------



## pursuer (Jan 7, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> The water drop is frozen to the bottom.



I think you got it, the water definitely looks frozen.

I'm not sure what it is of but it is a wonderful photograph. Great work.


----------



## JonK (Jan 7, 2006)

Awesome shot mohit, love the composition. I knew what it was from seeing it elsewhere so have kept quiet.


----------



## mohit (Jan 7, 2006)

I will have to admit - we have a winner! Daniel...great observation. Yes it was early morning when i woke up in my houseboat on Dal Lake in Srinagar. As i sat sipping my lovely Kava (a kashmiri tea) on the porch watching the flower sellers and school kids float by on the shikaras (narrow boats), I noticed this lotus leaf next to me in the water.at first i didnt realise it but then realised that the crispness of the lines and the leaf itself was because the dew that had collected overnight had frozen on it. Not just the collected bit in the centre but a sheen on the entire leaf. I tried lifting it off the leaf after taking the pic but it kind of broke apart  But i'm almost wishing it was what some of you had guessed! (like an elephant being bathed! ha hahahaha)


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 7, 2006)

I did guess drop on lotus leaf, only did it not occur to me that said drop plus leaf would be FROZEN! Now THAT is the big trick!


----------



## Mansi (Jan 8, 2006)

i've always loved this one of yours mohiT!
beautiful and so very simple 
lovely dof and exposure ...
you rock:hail:


----------



## duncanp (Jan 8, 2006)

nice one, wouldnt have guessed it..


----------



## mohit (Jan 8, 2006)

thanks everyone - next one coming up tomorrow! just spent time seeing others' images today - very learning experience!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 8, 2006)

Cool.

Nice shot Mohit.  You look alot different from your last avatar I think.


----------



## mohit (Jan 10, 2006)

Ha ha! Yes Daniel. Look like two different people in the two snaps don't i?! Which one do you prefer?


----------



## 'Daniel' (Jan 10, 2006)

The one before.  Looked more rugged...

that sounded very homosexual.


----------



## mohit (Jan 11, 2006)

heh heh ! lil bit of this look, lil bit of the rugged look and now i think i should put a pic of me in a suit from the days many years ago when i worked with Lufthansa! haha! That would be something!


----------

